# Does anyone have a recipe for Namkeen Roast Lamb?



## 86gn (Sep 19, 2013)

The other night I was at a simple cookout and my hosts severed Namkeen Roast Lamb that was very good so I am looking for a recipe. Appaarently it is a common dish in parts of Pakistan.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, I cannot supply a link but there are numerous sites as a result of a Google search.


----------

